# Need info for a 1950 Pacemaker



## Tom Hudak (Oct 15, 2018)

I saw a post on the internet that said the 1950 Whizzer Pacemaker only came in maroon and had the same pinstriping as the 1949 except the front tip was painted a solid color.    Does anyone have an original paint 1950 Pacemaker that could send me a pic of the front and rear pinstriping?


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 15, 2018)

I have an original paint pacemaker not sure if its a 1949 or 1950 I have never seen one with a painted fender tip,all were maroon but possible they could be ordered a different color from the factory on a special order but I have never seen one other than maroon


----------



## Tom Hudak (Oct 15, 2018)

Attached is where I read the tip was painted solid.   I never saw one solid and wondered if there are any out there.  See the 4th paragraph.


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 16, 2018)

great info, so the painted fender tips were on 1950 pacemakers, so mine looks like a 1949 with the exception mine has the 300 series engine not the j engine and I bought it from the org owner old me nothing has been changed except the coil


----------



## Tom Hudak (Oct 16, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> great info, so the painted fender tips were on 1950 pacemakers, so mine looks like a 1949 with the exception mine has the 300 series engine not the j engine and I bought it from the org owner old me nothing has been changed except the coil



I wouldn’t take this publication as gospel.  You could have a 1950 if yours has a 300 engine.   I never saw a Pacemaker fender with painted tips and that’s why I’m asking if anyone out there has one.


----------

